# Summer fun



## DZLife (Jun 7, 2008)

So, does anyone have anything worth sharing planned for the summer?

I haven't slept in 24 hours, and still am wide awake, so I decided to make a new thread. I just realized that I'm most likely gonna get kinda left behind in all the plans that conspire during the summer. I don't have any real plans, aside from getting my new baby chacoan male from Bobby.


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 7, 2008)

Work...work...reptiles...work...lol!


----------



## Lexi (Jun 7, 2008)

Lol yeah... what Kazzy said...But my reptiles are my work. so its "work, work, video games, work.


----------



## Nero (Jun 7, 2008)

I never sleep good either man. It could be my working hours or just the fact I dont like sleeping. My summer plans are work, reptiles, and Dota. I never go outside it gets like 115+ here.


----------



## Mike (Jun 7, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be going to australia this summer.


----------



## hoosier (Jun 7, 2008)

i have sugery on the 17th so half my summer is shot. lol but other than that reptiles, freshman orientation at my collage and then go to collage. not too much.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 7, 2008)

alot of work and little play. it always happens that way ..darn it !


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 7, 2008)

DAYTONA EXPO!


----------



## DZLife (Jun 7, 2008)

Nero said:


> I never sleep good either man. It could be my working hours or just the fact I dont like sleeping. My summer plans are work, reptiles, and Dota. I never go outside it gets like 115+ here.



LMFAO I almost misseed that...Dota.. XD


----------



## angelrose (Jun 7, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Nero said:
> 
> 
> > I never sleep good either man. It could be my working hours or just the fact I dont like sleeping. My summer plans are work, reptiles, and Dota. I never go outside it gets like 115+ here.
> ...



I still don't get that :duck 

it's like 150 million degrees here and ........................._I don't like it_.....lol


----------



## Lexi (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah its way to hot here...my room is like 8 billion degree's


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 7, 2008)

Lexi said:


> yeah its way to hot here...my room is like 8 billion degree's


It only hit 93 here. They're expecting 97 on Monday.

AC is a wonderful thing!!! Some of our reptiles might not like 95 degrees in the house for too long.


----------



## olympus (Jun 7, 2008)

Beach, BBQ'S, and the reptile expo on the 26th in pa..


----------



## chriz (Jun 7, 2008)

im the same smash the s*** out of buildings as i do demolitions so its work work n work i guess its mostly play or stress relief but its always fun . . then when i get home its pleasure sorting the tegus plus my missus got me 2 baby reds tegus 4 my b day will post pics soon so thats more time taken playing wit them n the rest of my reps but alls good . . . taking the missus n boy away 2 spain in month or so . so teaching my little bro how 2 take care of all my reps i say little bro but he bigger than me 6 1 im 5 11 n he"s masive 4 a 16 yr its unreal gotto love him


----------



## DZLife (Jun 8, 2008)

angelrose said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Nero said:
> ...



I'd be surprised if anyone else on here gets it either. You could say, well, it's a gamer term.


----------



## Nero (Jun 8, 2008)

Dota rules!!! I'm a hard core gamer most of us lan up after we get off work. Keeps us sober and not going to a Casino and gamble all our money away.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 8, 2008)

olympus said:


> Beach, BBQ'S, and the reptile expo on the 26th in pa..


The Hamburg show is on the 14th, next Saturday.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 8, 2008)

DZLife said:


> angelrose said:
> 
> 
> > DZLife said:
> ...



ohhh !!! thank you


----------



## Shannon (Jun 8, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> olympus said:
> 
> 
> > Beach, BBQ'S, and the reptile expo on the 26th in pa..
> ...



I'm going to the hamburg show! I love going there. Who else on the forum is going?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 8, 2008)

Daytona in August, thats my main summer fling.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 8, 2008)

getting hammered drunk


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Shannon said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > olympus said:
> ...


We were planning on going, but doing it in one day with a 4 hour drive each way is a bit tough. I'd guess it would cost us $300-$400 to go. We've got something else to do local.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

Awww, that's a bummer. Unless you are planning on doing a LOT of shopping. I wouldn't think it is worth it


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Awww, that's a bummer. Unless you are planning on doing a LOT of shopping. I wouldn't think it is worth it


I was considering it a 1 day vacation. Take the hit and enjoy the day (except for the 8 hours of driving). Then go to Cabela's for a great BBQ buffet!! That's some expensive food!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jun 14, 2008)

Dota... y'all play WoW. Lol. Good times. I prefer good old Diablo 2 LoD, I still play. Classic..


----------



## argus333 (Jun 14, 2008)

surf, work, build cages, waiting for eggs,,,,,


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ill be working, fishing, reptiles,and mining  :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

rule6660 said:


> Ill be working, fishing, reptiles,and mining  :-D


MINING????


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes!!! Maine tourmaline, aquamarine, Amathyst!!!!!!!!! here are a few from last thursday :-D 






















thats all tourmaline


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 16, 2008)

sweet


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh it was im going again this saturday


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW!!! I gotta visit you some day!


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 17, 2008)

Come on up!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife was born in Kittery Maine.

Who knows, maybe we'll make the 4.5 hour trip some day.


----------

